# grain flaker (cereal)



## agmccall (Jan 26, 2017)

Hello

I was thinking of getting a grain flaker to make my own cereals, well actually my wifes cereals as I do not really care for it all that much. Anyway. I want it to be hand crank and be able to flake cereals as well as mill flour. I have seen them from around $50.00 all the way up to $1,000.00

Does anyone have any first had experience and can recommend a good one. I do not mind spending some money but I doubt I will spend a grand at this time

Thanks 

al


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

I have two grain mills but have never used them. They stay in my preps room. I have the $200 Wonder Junior Deluxe Hand Grain Mill by Wondermill and the $675 GrainMaker Grain Mill Model No.99. They both are reviewed well but the Grainmaker is heavy & built like a tank.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Is a grain flaker like a grain crusher, i.e. crushing barley to make beer, they make good ones for about $99.00, not exactly mind you there is still shipping involved.

*Rancher*


----------

